# Beau Being Spayed Today!



## Ali79

Feeling bad enough about putting Beau through an operation today but have just had a lecture of a "friend" on facebook who said Beau is far too young at 6 months to be spayed!! After all the research I have done and finally coming to a decision to do it pre-season I am now doubting that I am doing the right thing! Should have stayed off facebook I suppose!


----------



## Salfordnurse

Don't worry, I've been wondering what to do with Poppy, (still haven't decided). Best thing is listen to you vet. I'm sure they wouldn't Spay Beau if they thought they were to young. But I can imagine how you feel. Beau will be absolutely fine


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh Ali, I just saw on another thread that Beau was going in today. I know you've agonised over this (I will be too in a couple of months), but you've done loads of research, and taken the advice of your vet, that's the absolute best you can do for Beau. You know that there is no definitive right/wrong time to do it, but everyone agrees that it should be done. I'm sure she'll be fine, trust your own judgement, you know her and love her best. Let us know how she's doing later :hug: to Beau, and you and Madeleine x


----------



## JulesB

Good luck Beau. You are doing the right thing for Beau and if she was too young, your vet wouldn't do the op. I waited til Betty had had her first season as that is what my vet prefers but part of me wishes i had done it before. Don't be surprised if it takes a few days for Beau to seem back to herself, it took Betty 6 days to seem back to anywhere near normal, as i was expecting her to bounce back quickly like lots of people's dogs did.

xx


----------



## Emma

There is lots of differing opinion on this and from what I can make out there is no right or wrong. Their are pros and cons with both options, ur friend should be more supportive. I'm sure all will go well and there are many pups getting done at this age with no probs. Try not worry too much. Easier said than done I'm sure. Emma x


----------



## Ali79

Thank you everyone for your kind messages! Madeleine and I have a rota set up so Beau isn't left on her own for the next few days and of course a trip to the pet shop whilst Beau is at the vet's is a must according to Madeleine! Will post later when we have picked her up! X


----------



## Sezra

I hope all goes well for you and Beau today. xx


----------



## Sarette

Good luck Beau xxx


----------



## Guest

you will be very surprised at how quickly they recover and are up and running around as if nothing has happened ,dont worry she will be fine i have them spayed all the time and all ages especially if a bitch has a c section DEFINATLY no puppies after one of those


----------



## JoJo

Ali .. thinking of you and lovely Beau today xxxxx


----------



## PipE

Hope everything goes well today. 
I've been reading up as much as I can about the pro's and cons of pre- season vs post season spaying and I can't see that there is a definite answer. I think I even read on here somewhere that someone had got to the 'toss of a coin' way of deciding. I'm sure that'll be me when it comes to Kippers turn!
Anyway, I'll be thinking of Beau and you today and waiting to hear how she is.
Good luck
Pip X


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Ali
I know how you feel, I had Millie done less than 4 weeks ago. I was happy to have to spayed at 6 1/2 months before her first season. Is your friend on FB a vet or an expert on spaying dogs???  She's just voicing her opinion a little too loudly.

You do what you and your vet think is best. Cockapoos seems to be very healthy little dogs and small dogs are fully grown sooner than large dogs. That may have something to do with the vets decision. But I'm only guessing.

The only thing I will warn you about (and this was because my vet didn't), was some dogs do take a while to recover. Many are full of beans within a day or two, but Millie took longer and it really worried me. Looking back, I was just being a worrying mum, something I'm good at!. But I wished someone had said, some puppies can be knocked for six. Millie was just washed out for about a week (I posted a thread on it at the time). 

Beau will sleep a lot in the first couple of days, just the body recovering itself.

Just for you, here's a picture of Millie post op that evening. I chose the baby grow rather than the collar


----------



## wilfiboy

Really feel for you and Madeleine, you feel bad enough without being criticised. Peoples opinions are always going to differ but maybe should nt voice them unless asked and if your opion is different then it does nt need voicing so loudly.
She'll be home soon... but like Millie, Mable was out of it for about a week and then back to normal after that, she was nt ill, in herself she was fine but kept herself quiet which was good really as they are nt supposed to jumping etc. I spent 4/5 days sat on a quilt on the floor with her


----------



## JulesB

Julie and Karen, Millie and Mabel sound like Betty was as she took 6 days to get back to normal and then overnight was totally back to her usual self but i had 5 days of her not getting up at all, even cooking sausages or throwing her tennis ball would not move her and i was getting seriously worried as everyone was saying she'll be fine in 48 hours which many dogs are but i like people to realise that if it takes their dog longer to recover then this is normal too!!!

Hopefully Beau will be home soon as i collected Betty at 4.30pm ish.

x


----------



## Ali79

Hello everyone and a big thank you to all of you as have really appreciated the kind, supportive words from you all unlike my so called friend or should I say ex-friend lol! Our vet was excellent and told me that I had made the best decision for Beau's sake. The vet's nurse rang at 11am to say she had the operation and had come round after it but they wanted to keep her until middle of the afternoon to make sure she is recovering well. We went to collect her (can see the vet's surgery from my window so not far to go) and could hear a dog howling and they said it was Beau as she didn't like being left in the room on her own  She came out with one of the awful collars on and I remembered how everyone on here said about the baby grows being a good thing so whilst Madeleine sat cuddling Beau I went to Sainsburys and bought her a lovely bright pink one and another with flowers on - Madeleine is very happy that Beau is in pink  Beau is looking so much happier not having the collar on! I love the photo of Millie in her baby grow as just looks like a darker version of Beau. Thank you also to everyone who has warned me that Beau may take longer than the 2 to 3 days the nurse said she would recover in as this has reassured Madeleine too who I know would be really worried if Beau hadn't recovered completely by then! Posted below is a picture of Beau with her baby grow on  Thank you all once again your help, support and advice as always has been invaluable  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dogtastic

Hi Ali

Good to hear that Beau is home safe and sound and hope that she makes a speedy recovery - lots of cuddles over the next few days.

She looks absolutely adorable in the babygro  Keep us updated with how it's all going and love to Beau from Biscuit. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Ali79

Thanks Karen and I will definitely keep everyone updated  X


----------



## M&M's mummy

awww bless her she looks so adorable in her pink baby vest.


It will all be okay- to be honest Ali the worst is usually by day 2 or 3 then they are usually back to normal and bouncing about and then the hard work begins trying to keep them from going cockapoo crazy


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhh she looks glad to be home, lots of TLC for little Beau, good luck to you all over the next few days, hugs and kisses x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Oh bless her! She looks scrumptious .......and just a wee bit sorry for herself in that babygrow! Beau is a very pretty Cockapoo. Wishing her a speedy recovery. 

Karen x


----------



## Sezra

Oh bless her! She looks so sweet. I am glad that it went well and she is home safely.  Hope she is back to her normal self soon. xxx


----------



## Mogdog

Hi Ali, I hope all goes well and she recovers quickly ... I'm sure she will. 

Don't give any thought to "am I doing the right thing" .... there will always be differing opinions, so best just to go with your vet's recommendation.

Love the dog in baby vest pictures.


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Ali, Madeleine & Beau
So glad the op is over and she's recoving in her lovely pink baby grow. Did you have fun deciding on which size would fit her! 

One thing I forgot to say, because Millie was so wishy-washy for quite a while, we use to let her come up on our bed for a morning cuddle  Hubby was so worried about her and felt so sorry for her, his rule or Never On The Bed just disappeared :jumping:, what a result  She still pops up for cuddle even now.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Glad Beau's op went well and wishing her a speedy recovery. Tell her that Pink is her colour!


----------



## JulesB

Bless her in her pink babygro!! Glad the op went well and she is home now. xx


----------



## Ali79

MillieDog said:


> Hi Ali, Madeleine & Beau
> So glad the op is over and she's recoving in her lovely pink baby grow. Did you have fun deciding on which size would fit her!
> 
> One thing I forgot to say, because Millie was so wishy-washy for quite a while, we use to let her come up on our bed for a morning cuddle  Hubby was so worried about her and felt so sorry for her, his rule or Never On The Bed just disappeared :jumping:, what a result  She still pops up for cuddle even now.


Thank you and choosing a baby grow in the right size was worse than when Madeleine was a baby lol! I measured Beau before going and all Madeleine wanted was pink! I came home with 6 - 12 months and 12 months - 18 months as my measurements weren't very good but we have ended up keeping the bigger size as keeps the area covered without being too tight. Beau has slept with Madeleine since the second night of having her as the first night Beau slept in the kitchen and we found her sat by the door shivvering as she had moved the draught excluder and the second night put her in my en suite where she cried for half an hour and so did Madeleine who then went in picked her up and marched her off to her bedroom which suits me as Beau stays there until one of us gets up even if it is 10am


----------



## Ali79

Thank you to everyone and she is definitely a pink girl but wasn't ever going to be anything else with Madeleine in charge of her  X


----------



## ali-s.j.

So glad Beau is ok, wishing her a speedy recovery - from another pink fan


----------



## Ali79

Thanks Ali  X


----------



## JoJo

She looks so sweet .. big cockapoo cuddles coming Beau's way xxxxx


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hi Ali, Just found your thread. Big hugs:hug: to Beau from me and Lilya....don't listen to friends advise I think you have done the right thing at the right time even tho it seems horrible to put your little Beau through the op. She will soon be good as new and the op will be a distant memory. Hope Beau makes a speedy recovery and she is looking very cute it her baby vest. Lots of rest & cuddles for Beau and she will be thoroughly spoilt by you and Madeleine I am sure. (9 days to go for us!!!:baby.xxxxx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Ali, Just found your thread. Big hugs:hug: to Beau from me and Lilya....don't listen to friends advise I think you have done the right thing at the right time even tho it seems horrible to put your little Beau through the op. She will soon be good as new and the op will be a distant memory. Hope Beau makes a speedy recovery and she is looking very cute it her baby vest. Lots of rest & cuddles for Beau and she will be thoroughly spoilt by you and Madeleine I am sure. (9 days to go for us!!!:baby.xxxxx


Hi Tammy - thank you and after all the lovely messages from the people on here I have realised that I have done the right thing as far as we are concerned though not for everyone  Madeleine and I both felt bad for Beau and haven't stopped running around after her to make sure she is ok! Baby vest is a must and I thank everyone who suggested it as has been invaluable for Beau as the collar thing was awful and she kept crying but stopped when that was taken off! Love your little girl's name - very pretty  Not much longer and you will have your little Blossom  XXX


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thanks Ali. Lol I have been sorting through Lilya's baby clothes and put some baby vests aside for Blossom and thankyou for mentioning sizes as I wasn't sure what size to keep hold of. Just think, by the time I pick Blossom up Beau will be back to her normal gorgeous self! We are going for another visit this Sunday!! Panic stations...must make sure everything is ready...9 days  xxx
Please keep us updated on Beau's recovery.xxx


----------



## Ali79

Thank you and I will. I looked a bit daft in Sainsburys walking up and down the baby aisle with a tape measure  We can't wait for Beau to be her usual springy self so hopefully not too much longer and she is definitely brighter than earlier - even Pixie our cat kept going over to her and licking her when she first came home  Have a lovely time on Sunday and don't forget the photos  XXX


----------



## Blossomgirl

Aww bless little Pixie (mummy cat), good news that Beau has perked up a little. I will remember photos, I'm hoping Blossom remembers us lol. Got to take her little hippo that Lilya has been taking to bed each night...leave her our smells and gain some doggy smells.xxx


----------



## pixie

:hug::hug::hug:

Ali,sorry i havent posted until now.....Hope gorgeous Beau is ok? What a worry,but you have done the right thing,i think i will have Pixie done aswell around the same time. Big kisses to you all...Showed my mum some photos of sat and she said what an absolutely stunning pup Beau was,she really is a pretty one xxx


----------



## Salfordnurse

Hi Ali, I'm glad Beau is doing ok after her op. I'm booking Poppy in with my vet this morning. I best get shopping for baby vests, and get ready to start spoiling her more than normal ( if that is possible  )

Poppy sends her a big sloppy cockapoo kiss XX

Simon


----------



## Ali79

pixie said:


> :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Ali,sorry i havent posted until now.....Hope gorgeous Beau is ok? What a worry,but you have done the right thing,i think i will have Pixie done aswell around the same time. Big kisses to you all...Showed my mum some photos of sat and she said what an absolutely stunning pup Beau was,she really is a pretty one xxx


Hi Becky - Beau is definitely brighter today thank you but I am definitely glad people warned me about how she may be as we would have worried! It was lovely to have the support of everyone on here yesterday because when my "friend" commented on facebook I did start to doubt myself. Our vet gave lots of reassurance and said showed me up to date research that had been done and said that in America some vets have started to to spay at 3 months to ensure that the pups do not have a first season. I am glad I have had Beau done now and with Madeleine being on 6th form holiday there is always one of us to make sure she is ok! The baby grow idea is brilliant and although Beau normally sleeps with Madeleine I had both of them in with me so we could keep an eye on her all night! Thank you re Beau being pretty and thank your Mum too  Pixie is gorgeous too and I love the chocolate colour  XX


----------



## Sezra

Morning! So glad to hear Beau is doing well this morning. xxx


----------



## Ali79

Salfordnurse said:


> Hi Ali, I'm glad Beau is doing ok after her op. I'm booking Poppy in with my vet this morning. I best get shopping for baby vests, and get ready to start spoiling her more than normal ( if that is possible  )
> 
> Poppy sends her a big sloppy cockapoo kiss XX
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon - Beau is definitely brighter today thank you and we are glad we had her spayed yesterday as no longer have to worry about it! Good luck with Poppy - she will be fine and as everyone has said on here expect her not to be her normal self for a while! Madeleine has bought Beau more toys, treats etc so she too is one spoilt Cockapoo and the baby grows are a must as Beau was completely miserable and crying with the collar but once she had the baby grow on she stopped crying  Keep us informed of how Poppy is 

Beau sends a big sloppy kiss back to Poppy XX


----------



## ali-s.j.

So pleased to hear that Beau is a bit brighter. Ciara went back to school today, very upset to leave Izzy, oh how she would love to have her in bed with her too  Actually, so would I! :laugh:


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Morning! So glad to hear Beau is doing well this morning. xxx


Morning Sarah - thank you - am glad it is all over to be honest  Hope Daisy is OK and glad to see on here that things are improving especially as my daughter even asks how Daisy is and if you have posted anything  XX


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> So pleased to hear that Beau is a bit brighter. Ciara went back to school today, very upset to leave Izzy, oh how she would love to have her in bed with her too  Actually, so would I! :laugh:


Hi Ali - thank you - she has eaten all her breakfast and is fast asleep on the sofa next to me  Aaaah poor Ciara - Madeleine will be the same when she goes back to 6th form next week as hates leaving her though she is a lot older than Ciara! I think Beau is Madeleine's replacement for having a cuddly teddy in bed and it makes them both happy  XX


----------



## ali-s.j.

I think Ciara may be a lot like Madeleine :laugh: and her middle name is Maddie!


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> I think Ciara may be a lot like Madeleine :laugh: and her middle name is Maddie!


We have a lot in common then  - 2 Ali's, 2 Maddies and 2 gorgeous Cockapoos  XX


----------



## Nadhak

Sorry for late response - am on holiday so internet is variable!
Lovely picture of Beau [and Millie] and hope she is recovering well!
I am dreading Treacles spaying but know it is a necessity for long term health xx


----------



## Ali79

Nadhak said:


> Sorry for late response - am on holiday so internet is variable!
> Lovely picture of Beau [and Millie] and hope she is recovering well!
> I am dreading Treacles spaying but know it is a necessity for long term health xx


Hi Nadine - Thank you re Beau's and Millie's photos and she has improved since yesterday but still nowhere near what she is normally like but it has only been 24 hours and at least I have been warned it could take up to a week for her to be back to normal which was great information  I had dreaded Beau being spayed for the last couple of months and have probably driven everyone mad with my questions but it is done now and I am glad it is though still respect everyone's decision to spay when it is right for them and their pup  Enjoy the rest of your holiday and thank you once again  XX


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Ali
So glad to hear Beau is feeling brighter today. :hug:

I love the idea of Beau sleeping with Madeleine, Millie sometimes sleeps with my boys and they are 19 and 21.  It's lovely to watch big teenagers openly pour love on Millie. :hug: :kiss:

Simon - good luck with Poppy, do let us know how she gets on too.


----------



## Sarette

So glad to hear Beau's op went well and that she is well on the road to recovery. xxx


----------



## Ali79

MillieDog said:


> Hi Ali
> So glad to hear Beau is feeling brighter today. :hug:
> 
> I love the idea of Beau sleeping with Madeleine, Millie sometimes sleeps with my boys and they are 19 and 21.  It's lovely to watch big teenagers openly pour love on Millie. :hug: :kiss:
> 
> Simon - good luck with Poppy, do let us know how she gets on too.


Thanks Julie - I love it when I see Madeleine and Beau together as they are besotted with each other and I am pleased that your boys let her sleep with them too as none of Madeleine's friends are allowed to have their pets sleep with them  XX


----------



## ali-s.j.

Ciara already has the cat in bed, he would be very put out if Izzy joined them


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> Ciara already has the cat in bed, he would be very put out if Izzy joined them


It's lovely that Ciara has her cat with her though Madeleine used to let Pixie (her cat) sleep with her but as Pixie spent most of the night playing she got banished to another room within days  I don't think Pixie and Beau would be a good combination and as for Madeleine's other pets the fish may make the bed a bit wet  X


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhh loads of snuggly bed times, sounds lovely, glad Beau is on the mend, but obviously getting great care x


----------



## Ali79

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhh loads of snuggly bed times, sounds lovely, glad Beau is on the mend, but obviously getting great care x


Thanks Karen - Beau is definitely getting lots of snuggly bed times and I think she feels like a Queen as we keep jumping up to help her up and down the steps into the garden and on and off the sofa though will be glad when she can do it herself as less worry


----------



## wellerfeller

Hope Beau is recovering well!  x


----------



## Ali79

wellerfeller said:


> Hope Beau is recovering well!  x


Thanks Karen - Beau has started to wag her tail again and is eating normally so hopefully she is getting better! Our vet rang to check on her progress and said that fact she eating and drinking is a good sign  X


----------



## JulesB

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Karen - Beau has started to wag her tail again and is eating normally so hopefully she is getting better! Our vet rang to check on her progress and said that fact she eating and drinking is a good sign  X


That's really good as Betty didn't drink for nearly 24 hours and i had to feed her from a fork with her sat on my knee at first as she didn't really want to eat.

Pleased to hear she is doing well.

xx


----------



## Ali79

JulesB said:


> That's really good as Betty didn't drink for nearly 24 hours and i had to feed her from a fork with her sat on my knee at first as she didn't really want to eat.
> 
> Pleased to hear she is doing well.
> 
> xx


Thanks Jules - I was surprised as she is normally a really fussy eater at the best of times but she has been clearing her bowl which is a good thing as I am hiding her pain relief tablets in it


----------



## JulesB

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Jules - I was surprised as she is normally a really fussy eater at the best of times but she has been clearing her bowl which is a good thing as I am hiding her pain relief tablets in it


Weirdly, Betty started eating better after bring spayed! So hopefully Beau will too!

x


----------



## JoJo

Brill... it sounds like Beau is recovering really well ... with lots of pampering of course ... 

Beau deserves it ... Keep up the pampering Ali & Madeleine xxx


----------



## Ali79

JulesB said:


> Weirdly, Betty started eating better after bring spayed! So hopefully Beau will too!
> 
> x


Thanks Jules - the pet shop we have been going to for years said that they often start to eat better once they have been spayed and that is one reason to keep an eye on their weight as can start to put on a bit too much! I hope Beau stops being quite as fussy as she is though today I got some Applaws Puppy on a special order and she seems to really like it though only time will tell


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> Brill... it sounds like Beau is recovering really well ... with lots of pampering of course ...
> 
> Beau deserves it ... Keep up the pampering Ali & Madeleine xxx


Thanks JoJo - she is still very tired and sleeping a lot but is definitely better than yesterday and has been chewing her new tiger toy that Madeleine bought and named Tigger  Tail is still wagging though Pixie (our cat) thinks it is all a bit strange and keeps sniffing Beau as can't make out why they can't play chase  Back to the vets on Saturday for a quick check up but the stitches all look good so nothing to worry about  I think I will need a bit of pampering after all this stress lol  XX


----------



## Salfordnurse

I'm off to the vets tomorrow afternoon with Poppy for a pre spaying examination.


----------



## Ali79

Salfordnurse said:


> I'm off to the vets tomorrow afternoon with Poppy for a pre spaying examination.


Good luck today Simon and Poppy  X

Beau is still sleeping a lot and today she seems as if she is a bit stiff as couldn't get up the very small step into our kitchen but has had her pain relief and a bowl of food and is fast asleep next to me on the sofa  

Keep us informed of how it goes with Poppy XX


----------



## wellerfeller

JulesB said:


> Weirdly, Betty started eating better after bring spayed! So hopefully Beau will too!
> 
> x


Funny thats what happened with Weller too, he was quite a picky eater, after snip he lost his nuts but gained an appetite


----------



## Ali79

Beau in her new butterfly baby grow two days after being spayed! Still a bit stiff and occasionally feeling very sorry for herself but still eating/drinking ok and definitely brighter especially after being cuddled by Madeleine for most of the day  Vet check up in the morning but her stitches look perfect


----------



## Blossomgirl

Omg, she is just too cute! It looks like shes off for a cup of tea and slice of cake in the garden (straw hat needed I think). I hope you get on well at the vets tomorrow. Beau looks like a lovely little girl and lucky to have you and Madeleine.xxx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> Omg, she is just too cute! It looks like shes off for a cup of tea and slice of cake in the garden (straw hat needed I think). I hope you get on well at the vets tomorrow. Beau looks like a lovely little girl and lucky to have you and Madeleine.xxx


Aaah thanks Tammy - she already thinks she is the Queen so don't go giving her ideas about tea and cake  Thank you re vets - I am not too bothered as she is definitely making progress and only has the odd "I feel sorry for myself" moments which of course she is allowed after her op  She really is a lovely Poo and I am sure Blossom will be the same and we are lucky to have her too!  XX


----------



## Sezra

She looks adorable! Glad she is recovering well. x


----------



## Blossomgirl

haha maybe Beau & Blossom could be ladies that lunch....I can see it now, just my like my daughter my poo will probably have a better social life than me! Glad all is well and progress is being made.xxx


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> She looks adorable! Glad she is recovering well. x


Thanks Sarah  x


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> haha maybe Beau & Blossom could be ladies that lunch....I can see it now, just my like my daughter my poo will probably have a better social life than me! Glad all is well and progress is being made.xxx


Thank you and sounds like a plan  Social life!!! I can just about remember what one of those is as with Madeleine now being 17 I am just the chauffeur  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

ah yes, so after the stage of being imprisoned in your own home for 16 years you then get day & night release to chauffeur! lol. But we wouldnt have it any other way would we  Lilya has already told me I can hang out with her when she is a teenager! hmm yeah we'll see haha.xxx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> ah yes, so after the stage of being imprisoned in your own home for 16 years you then get day & night release to chauffeur! lol. But we wouldnt have it any other way would we  Lilya has already told me I can hang out with her when she is a teenager! hmm yeah we'll see haha.xxx


Lol! Very true though Madeleine is having driving lessons and as I have traded in my big car for a Peugeot so she can "share" it she has promised to be my chauffeur over Christmas  Luckily she isn't into alcohol so driving me around should be great and no I wouldn't have it any other way as think I am the luckiest woman alive as looking after Madeleine alone has been a complete breeze  How lovely that Lilya is even thinking you can hang out with her even though when it comes to it she may change her mind  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

Same here Ali, it has just been me and Lilya for the last 5 years and I love it, we do our own thing and don't have to worry about anyone else (apart from our new addition). Blossom is going to be a real focus and companion for us both. Obviously as you know yourself it can be hard work juggling everything on your own but I thrive on it lol. Good luck to Madeleine with the driving, sounds like you have a sensible young lady as well as gorgeous poo. Well done.xxx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> Same here Ali, it has just been me and Lilya for the last 5 years and I love it, we do our own thing and don't have to worry about anyone else (apart from our new addition). Blossom is going to be a real focus and companion for us both. Obviously as you know yourself it can be hard work juggling everything on your own but I thrive on it lol. Good luck to Madeleine with the driving, sounds like you have a sensible young lady as well as gorgeous poo. Well done.xxx


Thanks Tammy - I have been very fortunate with Madeleine as she has always been so easy to look after and I never had any of the other traumas some of my friends have been through with their children even though there has been two parents so a big pat on the back for us lone parents  I got Madeleine's first puppy for her when she was 9 (a Cavvie) but unfortunately she got really ill at the start of this year and had to be put to sleep. Madeleine was grief stricken especially as we had found her cat had died in his sleep the same day! When she could eventually look at photos and talk about Daisy I told her she could have another puppy as she was so unhappy not having a dog follow her around etc and although I wasn't sure I wanted the responsibility of another pet Beau has turned out to be one of the best decisions I have ever made as a real companion for both of us as I am sure little Blossom will be for both of you  Thank you re driving lessons - she seems confident so hopefully will take her test some time soon  XX


----------



## Ali79

*Beau Update*

Beau wouldn't eat her tea last night but wasn't too worried as she seemed bright enough and was still drinking water. She sleeps on Madeleine's bed so when I went to wake them up this morning Beau was very still and the end of the bed where she sleeps was soaked as she had urinated whilst still lying down (luckily it hadn't gone through to the mattress). We got her up and gave her the pain relief but she was still very lethargic and refusing to eat plus felt very hot. We had a vets appointment at 10am for a routine check up but I took her as soon as they opened and the nurse said everything was ok but she thought Beau had an internal infection as no outward signs and she did have a temperature! The vet then took a look at her and confirmed that he too thought she had an infection so she was given an injection and we now have a course of antibiotics. We came home and she ate some of her favourite frankfurter sausages as the vet said she must eat if possible and that we should see some improvement with the hour which we did. She is slightly brighter now and is currently laid on the sofa next to me asleep. When someone said "you don't know what worry is until you have children" should have included pets in that statement!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hope Beau is feeling better soon after her girly op xx


----------



## Ali79

Lulu-belle said:


> Hope Beau is feeling better soon after her girly op xx


Thank you - she was doing ok but now has an infection and is on antibiotics so hopefully not much longer and she will be back to her usual springy self  X


----------



## JoJo

Hi Ali 

Sorry to hear Beau is not back to normal yet ...


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> Hi Ali
> 
> Sorry to hear Beau is not back to normal yet ...


Thanks JoJo - Beau is looking very sad which is horrible to see but has finally eaten her meal which she hasn't done since yesterday morning so is hopefully on the mend. She has to go back to the vets on Tuesday just to be on the safe side  Hope Honey is feeling ok  X


----------



## JulesB

Hope Beau is a bit brighter tomorrow. x


----------



## Ali79

JulesB said:


> Hope Beau is a bit brighter tomorrow. x


Thanks Jules  X


----------



## lady amanda

oh Beau, i hope you get better soon


----------



## Ali79

lady amanda said:


> oh Beau, i hope you get better soon


Thanks Amanda  X


----------



## Nadhak

Poor little Beau - hope the antibiotics kick in soon - enjoy cuddles with mummy until they do xxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh Ali poor Beau... you feel so mean dont you and I know exactly what you mean about worrying.At least you got her sorted out quickly, glad she's on the mend


----------



## Ali79

Nadhak said:


> Poor little Beau - hope the antibiotics kick in soon - enjoy cuddles with mummy until they do xxx


Thanks Nadine - she is definitely getting plenty of cuddles  XX


----------



## Ali79

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Ali poor Beau... you feel so mean dont you and I know exactly what you mean about worrying.At least you got her sorted out quickly, glad she's on the mend


Thanks Karen - I was relieved that it happened today when our vets which is opposite my house was open as the out of hours surgery is the other side of Norwich! I think she has perfected the "I feel sorry for myself and you should feel guilty look"!  XX


----------



## pixie

Ali what a worry! Hope Beautiful Beau is feeling better soon,you and Madeleine must have been so worried Big Huggs and sloppy kisses from Pixie xxx


----------



## Ali79

pixie said:


> Ali what a worry! Hope Beautiful Beau is feeling better soon,you and Madeleine must have been so worried Big Huggs and sloppy kisses from Pixie xxx


Hi Becky - Thank you and we were very worried as she was just so lifeless though luckily we can see the vets from our window so as soon as we saw the lights on we took her across. They were very reassuring and said that it was the infection that was making her feel horrible but other than that she is doing really well as her wound etc is healing well! She tries to get up to play for a while but then comes over to one of us looking very sorry for herself and just wants to be picked up and cuddled! Hopefully she will be feeling better soon as we want our bouncy Cockapoo back  XX


----------



## Salfordnurse

Hope Beau is feeling better soon


----------



## Ali79

Salfordnurse said:


> Hope Beau is feeling better soon


Thanks Simon - hope Poppy is OK too  XX


----------



## Sezra

So sorry, just read about poor Beau.  hope she is feeling better soon. X


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> So sorry, just read about poor Beau.  hope she is feeling better soon. X


Thanks Sarah - I was getting worried again tonight as she was very lethargic and she wouldn't move but Madeleine has sat on the floor all night encouraging her to do some gentle play with some of her toys and she was wagging her tail again and chewing some of them but has now flaked out at my feet so hopefully she will improve even more tomorrow  XX


----------



## Sezra

Oh bless her! Here's hoping she picks up tomorrow. X


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Oh bless her! Here's hoping she picks up tomorrow. X


Thank you  X


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

How is Beau this morning Ali? I've only just picked up again on this thread and didn't realise she had an infection. Poor little Beau. You and your daughter are doing a great job. Well done. I hope she continues to pick up.

Karen x


----------



## Ali79

Cockapoodledoo said:


> How is Beau this morning Ali? I've only just picked up again on this thread and didn't realise she had an infection. Poor little Beau. You and your daughter are doing a great job. Well done. I hope she continues to pick up.
> 
> Karen x


Hi Karen and thank you for your lovely comments. Last night Madeleine spent the whole evening sat on the floor with Beau and did some gentle play which seemed to take Beau's mind off not feeling well. Both of them slept with me and we had to put a fan on Beau as she kept getting really hot and wasn't very happy. This morning she is still looking very miserable but not as bad as yesterday and has just had her pain relief so hopefully once that kicks in she will start to feel a bit better again  X

P.S. Hope you had a great birthday  X


----------



## Ali79

Beau on the road to recovery after being hand fed frankfurters by Madeleine


----------



## Nadhak

Oh she looks beautiful but a little sad - I am so so worried about spaying Treacle x


----------



## Ali79

Nadhak said:


> Oh she looks beautiful but a little sad - I am so so worried about spaying Treacle x


Thanks Nadine I think she looks sad too! I felt the same about getting Beau spayed and didn't want to worry anyone posting about Beau but I think an infection is quite unusual but as with any operation it can happen. I am glad that I had been warned on this thread that she could take up to a week to be back to how she was before the op as definitely worth knowing along with the baby grow advice. Unfortunately for health reasons we have to put our girls through this but once it is over we can enjoy them once again without the worry that they may get something wrong in the future which they could have if left unspayed! Treacle will be fine and you just have to think like I did it is for the best and it is only a week out of years of enjoyment  X


----------



## Nadhak

Thanks Ali - I know from all the research that it is for the best but I am gonna need you lot on here to get me through it! xx
Hope Beau has happy eyes tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Blossomgirl

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Tammy - I have been very fortunate with Madeleine as she has always been so easy to look after and I never had any of the other traumas some of my friends have been through with their children even though there has been two parents so a big pat on the back for us lone parents  I got Madeleine's first puppy for her when she was 9 (a Cavvie) but unfortunately she got really ill at the start of this year and had to be put to sleep. Madeleine was grief stricken especially as we had found her cat had died in his sleep the same day! When she could eventually look at photos and talk about Daisy I told her she could have another puppy as she was so unhappy not having a dog follow her around etc and although I wasn't sure I wanted the responsibility of another pet Beau has turned out to be one of the best decisions I have ever made as a real companion for both of us as I am sure little Blossom will be for both of you  Thank you re driving lessons - she seems confident so hopefully will take her test some time soon  XX



Hi Ali
How is Beau today? Hope the meds are working, what kind of baby vest has she had on today? lol....love the frankfurter piccy mmmm 
Sorry to hear about your little cavvie and you cat on the same day, how sad . Looks like Beau has been a great healer for you and Madeleine
I have added a couple of pics of Blosssom this evening...she has grown and I cant believe how much her ears have grown lol. She enjoyed her cuddles with plenty of licks (from her not me lol) and chewing my finger!! Oh I hope she wont turn out to be a chewer!!xxx


----------



## Ali79

Nadhak said:


> Thanks Ali - I know from all the research that it is for the best but I am gonna need you lot on here to get me through it! xx
> Hope Beau has happy eyes tomorrow xxxx


You are very welcome and of course you will get the same lovely support and advice that Madeleine and I have received from everyone including yourself when Treacle has her operation. We too hope Beau has happy eyes as the sad ones break our hearts! XX


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Ali
> How is Beau today? Hope the meds are working, what kind of baby vest has she had on today? lol....love the frankfurter piccy mmmm
> Sorry to hear about your little cavvie and you cat on the same day, how sad . Looks like Beau has been a great healer for you and Madeleine
> I have added a couple of pics of Blosssom this evening...she has grown and I cant believe how much her ears have grown lol. She enjoyed her cuddles with plenty of licks (from her not me lol) and chewing my finger!! Oh I hope she wont turn out to be a chewer!!xxx


Hi Tammy - Beau was not too bad this morning thank you but this afternoon just wants to sleep and looks like a tired old lady when she is walking  We have just let her rest and only really disturb her to eat, drink or take her meds. Unfortunately she was sick after her antibiotics so had to ring the emergency vet for advice but she said to give another dose after a couple of hours with some food! Hopefully she will be a bit better tomorrow as would have had more antibiotics and they usually take around 3 days to start to work properly. Beau has definitely been a great healer after our other pets especially for Madeleine. 

I will have a look at the new photos of Blossom - they do seem to grow very quickly as although Beau is only 6 months she looks so tiny in the photos we have of her when we first got her. Beau chewed fingers but not anything else since using bitter apple spray  Anyway not long now and you will have your very own cuddly Poo  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thanks Ali, what is the Bitter Apple spray?xxx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> Thanks Ali, what is the Bitter Apple spray?xxx


Most pet stores sell it - if Blossom starts to chew bits of your home etc you spray it on and it tastes disgusting!! Beau started to chew our skirting boards but after spraying this and her getting a horrible tasting mouth she never did it again! It is harmless but if you ever chewed your nails as a child (you are probably too young for this) and your Mum painted the awful nail stuff on to stop you then this is what the spray tastes like  Definitely works  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

ah i will invest in some of that lol...might save my fingers! Never been a nail biter myself thankfully anyway, Im not that young haha unfortunatly (I could be older than you?!!). Whats your guess


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> ah i will invest in some of that lol...might save my fingers! Never been a nail biter myself thankfully anyway, Im not that young haha unfortunatly (I could be older than you?!!). Whats your guess


It is worth getting some but Blossom may not be a chewer as all puppies "mouth" fingers etc when they are small so you could wait and see if she does and save yourself some money  I only bit my nails once and then my Mum used the dreaded nail stuff  I hate guessing ages but as I have never seen you I would say early 30s and if you are younger than this then I apologise for insulting you but it is a cyber guess  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

oh you are good Ali lol, 35. Im guessing you are 40??? Now I am totally useless with ages even if a person is standing infront of me. Think I might take a trip to the big pet shop over near pc world Norwich at some point this week if I get time.xx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> oh you are good Ali lol, 35. Im guessing you are 40??? Now I am totally useless with ages even if a person is standing infront of me. Think I might take a trip to the big pet shop over near pc world Norwich at some point this week if I get time.xx


Oh Tammy you are now officially my new best friend lol!!! I will be 50 next year (49 on the 7th August) though Madeleine thinks I have the mental age of a teenager  Jollies is a good pet shop and they are very helpful. We go to Goodson Brothers on Knowsley Road near Anglia Square for nearly all our pet things. We have been going there for over 15 years and are now friends with them and they will order things in especially for people if you ask which is something I have always loved about them plus they give great advice and are very knowledgeable though we do go to the bigger stores as have a larger stock of toys, beds etc  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

still a spring chicken Ali!! Hope your going to be having a big party next yeararty2:
Thanks for the pet shop info I will bear that in mind....we have only got pets at home in yarmouth and a few corner pet stores.xx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> still a spring chicken Ali!! Hope your going to be having a big party next yeararty2:
> Thanks for the pet shop info I will bear that in mind....we have only got pets at home in yarmouth and a few corner pet stores.xx


Lol re the spring chicken as lack of sleep with keeping an eye on Beau for the last few nights has made me more of an old hen  No big party as have started saving for Madeleine and I to go abroad somewhere with a pool and cocktails (Madeleine is 18 this October so will be able to indulge in a cocktail though she isn't a drinker) and that will be my idea of a heavenly 50th  XX


----------



## ali-s.j.

Hi Ali, just been catching up on Beau's progress. Poor wee girl  Hope she's feeling better as antibiotics kick in and will be back to her lovely happy self soon


----------



## Sezra

Morning! Hope Beau is feeling better today. X


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> Hi Ali, just been catching up on Beau's progress. Poor wee girl  Hope she's feeling better as antibiotics kick in and will be back to her lovely happy self soon


Hi - Thank you and we can't wait as pretty miserable around here at the moment but she has only had the antibiotics for two days so not too sure when they will start to kick in as I think with people it is around day 3 but not sure on animals  XX


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Morning! Hope Beau is feeling better today. X


Morning Sarah - feel slightly how you must be feeling today  Had both Beau and Madeleine sleep with me last night (good job I don't have a man in my life) and Beau kept wandering up and down the bed and looked thoroughly miserable so got about 2 hours sleep  We are on day 3 of antibiotics so not sure when they kick in but if she is like this later will ring the out of hours vet for advice though am loathe to use them as have done in the past and they tell you to go in, charge £80 before seeing the pet and then insist on blood tests - another £80 - and then say that the right medication is being used and to make sure they eat/drink and get plenty of rest!! Beau has an appointment at our vets first thing tomorrow morning but I don't want to leave her another 24 hours behaving the way she is if she needs different treatment  She has just had some pain relief and antibiotics so hopefully she may be a bit better later on  XX


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh I forgot it's a holiday down there  It's horrid when you can't even go back to your own vet. Sending :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh I forgot it's a holiday down there  It's horrid when you can't even go back to your own vet. Sending :hug: :hug: :hug:


I think it's the one time I would gladly not have a bank holiday  Our vet is a fantastic South African man who is just besotted with all animals and calls Beau his Beau Beau and keeps kissing and cuddling her  so I would rather see him! Wish Beau could talk then I would know what to do! Thank you once again  XX


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Poor little Beau. I'm sure she'll pick up soon.  I think I'm right in saying that you cannot claim on insurance for anything that is related to neutering? I've got everything crossed for you that Beau starts improving today. x

Karen x


----------



## Ali79

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Poor little Beau. I'm sure she'll pick up soon.  I think I'm right in saying that you cannot claim on insurance for anything that is related to neutering? I've got everything crossed for you that Beau starts improving today. x
> 
> Karen x


Hi Karen - Thank you and I think you are right too about the insurance. Our vet wasn't working on Saturday when we took Beau but the locum vet was lovely. The nurse gave Beau an injection of antibiotics and then we have tablets for the rest of the week. The nurse didn't charge us but said I may have to pay for the antibiotics when I go tomorrow as she had to check with our vet! She said sometimes they let people have them for free after a spay! I did say that as I had paid £148 for the spay and that the infection was internal so not her stitches where she could have picked up something from our home then they should be free!!! Will give her a couple more hours and then ring the out of hours to see what they say XX


----------



## Sezra

Oh bless her, I was really keeping my fingers crossed that she would have picked up today. You must all feel so tired, maybe try and have a nap later.

Please keep us updated on her progress. Sending lots of hugs and get well thoughts.

X


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Oh bless her, I was really keeping my fingers crossed that she would have picked up today. You must all feel so tired, maybe try and have a nap later.
> 
> Please keep us updated on her progress. Sending lots of hugs and get well thoughts.
> 
> X


Thanks Sarah - I was hoping she would be on the mend too. Just googled how long before antibiotics start to kick in and most say day 3 is when they start to get a hold on the infection so now not sure whether to leave doing anything until my vet is back tomorrow as today is day 3! I had been warned that she would be very low with the spay but with the infection I suppose it is a lot worse 

Glad little Daisy let you sleep better last night  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hi Ali, what is the latest? How is Beau? Any improvement at all? I hope Beau has picked up a little, you and Medeleine must be so worried. xxx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Ali, what is the latest? How is Beau? Any improvement at all? I hope Beau has picked up a little, you and Medeleine must be so worried. xxx


Hi Tammy - we gave Beau her meds first thing and by mid morning she had improved slightly but when she moves her head she cries and walks around as if she has a stiff neck! I had to take Madeleine to the Walk In Centre (2 hours sat in there is really boring) and Madeleine has an inflamation of the inner ear so Beau had to be left on her own for the first time since her spay. She was a lot brighter when we came home but still looks very unhappy so I rang the out of hours vet and explained what has happened and she said that with the infection etc she is probably holding herself in a certain way so has got stiff!! She told me to give her the pain relief and keep an eye on her but as long as she is eating and drinking etc she should be ok. I was told the antibiotics take 3 to 4 days to kick in so tomorrow is day 4 and hopefully she will be even better! We have an appointment with the vet at 10am so I will get her fully checked out with him. Thank you for asking about her and I will post tomorrow after the visit to the vet as to how he thinks she is  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

aww 2 poorly girls! I hope both your girls are feeling better tomorrow and I will try check on here tomorrow (7hr shift in a&e for my sins) lol. Fingers crossed for you.xxx


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> aww 2 poorly girls! I hope both your girls are feeling better tomorrow and I will try check on here tomorrow (7hr shift in a&e for my sins) lol. Fingers crossed for you.xxx


Thank you - my nursing skills need some work! 7 hours in a&e sounds like fun  Have a nice day (if that is possible) and I will post tomorrow so you can catch up as and when  XX


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Just checking in Ali to see how Beau is ......and now your daughter is poorly too! How much can a mummy take?!! Hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow. I'm sure it will be reassuring for you. I'll check in again tomorrow. Sleep well hun.

Karen x


----------



## Ali79

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Just checking in Ali to see how Beau is ......and now your daughter is poorly too! How much can a mummy take?!! Hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow. I'm sure it will be reassuring for you. I'll check in again tomorrow. Sleep well hun.
> 
> Karen x


Thanks Karen - I can't wait to get to our vet as he is very good and I know he will be able to reassure us. I will post again when I know how she is  

Sleep well too  XX


----------



## Ali79

*Beau Update 30/08/11*

Just visited the vet and Beau jumped up at the nurse and cried as she has been doing with us. I was quite glad that the nurse was able to witness Beau doing this as she was then able to tell our vet. He was very concerned that she had been so ill and spent half an hour examining her and doing lots of manipulation on her front legs, neck etc. He agreed that there is definitely something not right but wants to keep her on pain relief and antibiotics and see her on a daily basis (thankfully our vets is opposite our home) as her temperature is back to normal and I have told him that she is improving each day and is eating/drinking etc. I have to get in touch straightaway if she does start to go downhill again but he feels that she will be back to her normal bouncy self by the end of the week. 

Thank you once again to all of you for your lovely messages as it has meant a lot to Madeleine and I over the last week  X


----------



## Sezra

You must feel so relieved now that you have seen your vet. I am glad she seems ok and that she is now being monitored. Hope she makes good progress today. X


----------



## wilfiboy

Glad that they have done such a thorough check and that they are keeping such a close eye on her. With her getting brighter in herself then its good to know she's on the mend. x


----------



## JulesB

Poor you with Beau and your daughter ill. Am sure seeing the vet has reassured you.

if it's any consolation, Betty didn't have an infection like Beau, but just wanted to be picked up all the time but suddenly on the sixth morning after her op (she was spayed on a Thursday and this was a Wednesday) she suddenly came back to life. I was staying at my parents and mum brought me a coffee in bed and Betty gave my mum her normal morning greeting and then shot off down the landing to find my dad. Every day prior to this she hadn't bothered so i knew she was on the mend!

Fingers crossed Beau and Madeline are feeling better.

x


----------



## caradunne

whehhh Ali, I have just read through this whole thread, somehow I have missed it previously. I just can't imagine how you have been feeling it must be so awful having your little bundle of fluff so ill. I am glad you have Maddie for company - ahhhhhhhhhh sixth formers - I do miss them (used to teach secondary) and raised two (including teaching them to drive). Hope so much that Beau recovers really quickly now, will continue to read your posts from now onwards! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

You must be very relieved to have seen your own vet Ali. It looks like he is really going to keep an eye on Beau which is great. Come on Beau! Get better soon! 

Karen x


----------



## Laney

Hi Ali, Madaleine and Beau,
Like Cara, I have only just discovered this thread and have ploughed through the whole thing with worry for you all. I think you're both doing an amazing job with the lovely Beau and am very pleased to hear she is being seen daily from today...that should put your minds at rest somewhat. Wishing a speedy recovery from here on. Your poor heart strings must've been pulled every which way over the past few days, love to you all :hug:


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> You must feel so relieved now that you have seen your vet. I am glad she seems ok and that she is now being monitored. Hope she makes good progress today. X


Hi Sarah - thank you and I am relieved to be seeing our own vet now as he really is lovely. He wants to keep an eye on her as she could have meningitis caused by the anaesthetic which is very rare but she has been displaying the symptoms and as she is already on good antibiotics that is all anyone would do anyway. Fingers crossed she continues to recover  Hope Daisy OK today XX


----------



## ali-s.j.

Hi Ali, hope Beau is continuing to improve. How's Madeleine? Are you ok? Eat lots and lots of chocolate :hug:


----------



## Ali79

wilfiboy said:


> Glad that they have done such a thorough check and that they are keeping such a close eye on her. With her getting brighter in herself then its good to know she's on the mend. x


Hi Karen - thank you and I am relieved to have our vet back as he is such a caring man and was genuinely worried that she had been so ill which is nice. Hopefully she will continue to make good progress  XX


----------



## Ali79

JulesB said:


> Poor you with Beau and your daughter ill. Am sure seeing the vet has reassured you.
> 
> if it's any consolation, Betty didn't have an infection like Beau, but just wanted to be picked up all the time but suddenly on the sixth morning after her op (she was spayed on a Thursday and this was a Wednesday) she suddenly came back to life. I was staying at my parents and mum brought me a coffee in bed and Betty gave my mum her normal morning greeting and then shot off down the landing to find my dad. Every day prior to this she hadn't bothered so i knew she was on the mend!
> 
> Fingers crossed Beau and Madeline are feeling better.
> 
> x


Hi Jules and thank you. You and a couple of other people had warned me that it may take longer than people actually said for Beau to recover which although she has had an infection did put our minds at rest as we would have expected her to be on the mend after day 2! That is funny about Betty suddenly recovering and bounding about. At least with our vet keeping an eye on her daily we know she is in good hands. Madeleine is easy... Beastly DVD and chocolate  XX


----------



## Ali79

caradunne said:


> whehhh Ali, I have just read through this whole thread, somehow I have missed it previously. I just can't imagine how you have been feeling it must be so awful having your little bundle of fluff so ill. I am glad you have Maddie for company - ahhhhhhhhhh sixth formers - I do miss them (used to teach secondary) and raised two (including teaching them to drive). Hope so much that Beau recovers really quickly now, will continue to read your posts from now onwards! xx



Hi Cara and thank you. I have been very lucky with Madeleine as she is a dream of a teenager and is currently learning to drive - I traded in my Grand Vitara for a Peugeot 207 so we can car share though I have a feeling I wont be seeing much of it when she passes  I am pleased that the bank holiday is over and we can have our vet back as he will now keep an eye on her and I know he will get her back to full health. She is brighter today which is great though still cries when her neck is moved or touched but is on good antibiotics and painkillers so should be ok soon  XX


----------



## Ali79

Cockapoodledoo said:


> You must be very relieved to have seen your own vet Ali. It looks like he is really going to keep an eye on Beau which is great. Come on Beau! Get better soon!
> 
> Karen x


Hi Karen and thank you. I was over the moon when I saw our vet's car in the car park (can see it from home) and knew Beau will see him today. He really is one of the best I have ever known so she is now in good hands.  XX


----------



## Ali79

Laney said:


> Hi Ali, Madaleine and Beau,
> Like Cara, I have only just discovered this thread and have ploughed through the whole thing with worry for you all. I think you're both doing an amazing job with the lovely Beau and am very pleased to hear she is being seen daily from today...that should put your minds at rest somewhat. Wishing a speedy recovery from here on. Your poor heart strings must've been pulled every which way over the past few days, love to you all :hug:


Hi Laney and thank you. I am relieved that our vet is seeing her daily as will now pick up on anything plus will be able to see what progress she is making. I feel as if I have aged a few more years which at my age I can't afford to do  Beau is on the mend and definitely brighter so hopefully will be our bouncy Cockapoo again soon  XX


----------



## sharplesfamily

Ali I'm another one who has missed this thread. Very strange. Anyhow, what a horrible journey you have been on starting with your 'friend' and ending with Beau being poorly. And all you are trying to do is what's right for Beau. 

I hope she is continuing to get better today. It sounds like you have a really good vet. Thank goodness for that!!

Keep us all posted xx


----------



## M&M's mummy

I'm sorry to read that Beau is still recovering from her spay.
It's always a worry with pets isn't it ? as it is times like this you wish they could talk.

Seems like you vet has her best interests at heart and hopefully she will pick up soon.

Monty got a slight infection when he was castrated-little bugger was good as gold and didn't touch his stitches during the day so we were lulled into false security. Despite sleeping on our bed he licked at them at night and got an infection.

Was on antibiotics and soon better so hope Beau does too.

Monty and Milly send her lots of get well licky lick licks xx


----------



## JoJo

What a terrible recovery little Beau is having .. I am new to all of this .. and was silly enough to think she would just be a bit quiet and sad for 2-3 days .. how wrong was I, she has a bad time, lets just hope she is back to herself as quickly as possible, no more little Beau cries .. I am sending you massive JoJo hugs and I am just so pleased you have such a fab vet so close to your house ... Love to you all .. xxx


----------



## Ali79

sharplesfamily said:


> Ali I'm another one who has missed this thread. Very strange. Anyhow, what a horrible journey you have been on starting with your 'friend' and ending with Beau being poorly. And all you are trying to do is what's right for Beau.
> 
> I hope she is continuing to get better today. It sounds like you have a really good vet. Thank goodness for that!!
> 
> Keep us all posted xx


Hi Harri - Thank you and we are very lucky to have the vet we have  Hopefully Beau is on the mend as definitely appears to be brighter than she has over the weekend. At least we now have daily appointments which is great as our vet can see how she is for himself  XX


----------



## Ali79

M&M's mummy said:


> I'm sorry to read that Beau is still recovering from her spay.
> It's always a worry with pets isn't it ? as it is times like this you wish they could talk.
> 
> Seems like you vet has her best interests at heart and hopefully she will pick up soon.
> 
> Monty got a slight infection when he was castrated-little bugger was good as gold and didn't touch his stitches during the day so we were lulled into false security. Despite sleeping on our bed he licked at them at night and got an infection.
> 
> Was on antibiotics and soon better so hope Beau does too.
> 
> Monty and Milly send her lots of get well licky lick licks xx


Thank you and your are right about wishing they could tall  My friend's Malshi did the same as Monty and he too got an infection - they can be sneaky when they want can't they!! Hopefully with the care of our lovely vet she will soon be better  XX


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> What a terrible recovery little Beau is having .. I am new to all of this .. and was silly enough to think she would just be a bit quiet and sad for 2-3 days .. how wrong was I, she has a bad time, lets just hope she is back to herself as quickly as possible, no more little Beau cries .. I am sending you massive JoJo hugs and I am just so pleased you have such a fab vet so close to your house ... Love to you all .. xxx


Hi JoJo and thank you. I also thought she would be ok after a couple of days but had been warned by some of the lovely people on this forum that it could take longer. She is definitely brighter than she has been but it is the fact that she is still in some kind of pain that is horrible. She has been thoroughly spoilt and I have a feeling she may want this to continue for some time which of course is fine  We are so lucky to have our vet as he genuinely cares and when our Cavvie was really ill he had tears in his eyes when he couldn't help her! He is very concerned that this has happened to Beau and is doing all the treatment and meds for free. Better go and peel Beau a grape  Thank you once again  XX


----------



## embee

Only just coming back onto forum after a break and just caught up on this thread. Poor little Beau, I do hope she gets better soon. At least you have a good, committed vet who seems to be doing everything possible. She'll be back to her old self very soon. Hugs from Mandy and Flo :hug:


----------



## Ali79

embee said:


> Only just coming back onto forum after a break and just caught up on this thread. Poor little Beau, I do hope she gets better soon. At least you have a good, committed vet who seems to be doing everything possible. She'll be back to her old self very soon. Hugs from Mandy and Flo :hug:


Hi Mandy and thank you. Nice to have you back on the forum  Up until an hour ago Beau was still walking around looking very miserable and holding her head as if she had a lot of kneck pain. She then laid on the floor chewing one of her many treats Madeleine has bought to entice her to do anything other than lay still and she then got up and started to play with her toys which she hasn't done since before the spay! She has now been playing for over an hour and seems (touch wood) as if she is back to almost her normal self including playing with Pixie (our cat)  It is now day 4 with the antibiotics so hopefully they have started to work along with her pain relief  She has also stopped crying when she moves her neck! Hopefully she has now recovered as the tail is wagging  We are very grateful to our lovely vet as had him with Daisy our Cavvie when she got very ill and he was just amazing so knew when Beau saw him today he would do all he could to help her  Hope all is well with you and Flo is still enjoying her flyball  X


----------



## embee

A wagging tail is good, sounds like she is on the mend. Had flyball session 5 tonight and Flo is coming on well, can hopefully run her in the starter team in a few weeks. It was great meeting you and Beau at the Norwich show.


----------



## Salfordnurse

Awww so so happy Beau is getting back to her old self, how is she this morning.

Simon and Poppy


----------



## ali-s.j.

That's brilliant news Ali, poor Beau has had a horrible time, but what a lucky girl to have had you and Madeleine taking such good care of her 

Lovely to see you back on the forum Mandy, have missed you and Flo


----------



## Sezra

Morning! 

I hope that Beau is feeling better today. Let's hope she is on the road to recovery now! 
X


----------



## Ali79

embee said:


> A wagging tail is good, sounds like she is on the mend. Had flyball session 5 tonight and Flo is coming on well, can hopefully run her in the starter team in a few weeks. It was great meeting you and Beau at the Norwich show.


It was nice to meet you too and if in Norfolk again let me know. Flo looked like she was having a really great time and Madeleine said she would like to try it with Beau when she is old enough. Beau has got up this morning and the tail is still wagging and she has got one of her toys out so all the signs are good  X


----------



## Ali79

Salfordnurse said:


> Awww so so happy Beau is getting back to her old self, how is she this morning.
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Thanks Simon - she was still a little stiff getting out of bed but has been for a wander round the garden which she hasn't done since the op and has got a toy to play with out of her box so it is all looking good  Hope Poppy is ok too!  X


----------



## Sezra

Sounds like a good start to the day. The last few days must have been such a worry for you. All those cuddles must have made her feel so much better. I hope it goes well at the vets today. X


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> That's brilliant news Ali, poor Beau has had a horrible time, but what a lucky girl to have had you and Madeleine taking such good care of her
> 
> Lovely to see you back on the forum Mandy, have missed you and Flo


Thanks Ali - we couldn't believe the difference in her last night after the way she was in the morning but it must have been that the antibiotics have finally started to work. Jules (Betty's Mum) did say the same thing happened with Betty and how she was suddenly ok but took a few days. I was grateful for the warning that it takes a while. Off to the vets at 5pm and I expect he will be very relieved to see her the way she is now  X


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Sounds like a good start to the day. The last few days must have been such a worry for you. All those cuddles must have made her feel so much better. I hope it goes well at the vets today. X


Thanks Sarah - definitely a good start to the day  She is looking much happier and the tail still wagging at the moment whilst playing with her monkey  Cockapoos are definitely cuddling dogs. I am sure it will go ok at the vets later as she has stopped holding her head in a certain way and is looking around which she wasn't doing yesterday  Glad Madeleine can now enjoy the rest of the 6th form holidays without worrying too. Hope Daisy is OK  X


----------



## paul1959

Excellent news!


----------



## Ali79

paul1959 said:


> Excellent news!


Thanks Paul and keep us informed when Jess has her op in October as will be very interesting to see the difference between the usual spay and keyhole as definitely think this is the way forward  X


----------



## paul1959

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Paul and keep us informed when Jess has her op in October as will be very interesting to see the difference between the usual spay and keyhole as definitely think this is the way forward  X


I will do.


----------



## sharplesfamily

Fabulous news Ali. Hopefully your vet will give her a gold star later for trying so hard (to get better!) x


----------



## Ali79

sharplesfamily said:


> Fabulous news Ali. Hopefully your vet will give her a gold star later for trying so hard (to get better!) x


Thank you - she has been charging round the house most of the day looking like she has never had anything wrong with her though I think she is making up for all the rest she had  X


----------



## Laney

Great news!!!


----------



## JulesB

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Ali - we couldn't believe the difference in her last night after the way she was in the morning but it must have been that the antibiotics have finally started to work. Jules (Betty's Mum) did say the same thing happened with Betty and how she was suddenly ok but took a few days. I was grateful for the warning that it takes a while. Off to the vets at 5pm and I expect he will be very relieved to see her the way she is now  X


So glad she is on the mend! They don't half worry you. I don't have kids so don't have that to compare it to but if i did have then i dread to think what i'll be like!!!

xx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Ali79 said:


> Thank you - she has been charging round the house most of the day looking like she has never had anything wrong with her though I think she is making up for all the rest she had  X


I bet you never thought you would be so pleased to see her charging around lol!! Great news x


----------



## Ali79

Thank you everyone for all your kind messages:-

Hi Laney - thank you once again  X

Hi Jules - thank you and I thought having Madeleine to worry about was enough but then with Beau being ill it was like having another child! Betty will be good experience for you  X

Hi Harri - thank you and we were laughing last night when she was having a mad half hour which turned out to be an hour that we have never been so happy to see her jumping off the leather sofas!  X

Went to the vet at 5pm and he is pleased with her progress and wants to see her again on Friday as he isn't in on Saturday and doesn't want her to go over the weekend if there is a problem. She has only cried twice since yesterday morning when her neck is moved in a certain way but other than that is still a lot better than she has been so fingers crossed she is almost over whatever it was she had


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Now that's the sort of news to end the day on. 

I am so pleased for all three of you! I hope Madeleine is feeling better too.

Karen xx


----------



## Ali79

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Now that's the sort of news to end the day on.
> 
> I am so pleased for all three of you! I hope Madeleine is feeling better too.
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen and thank you once again for your lovely messages. Beau is currently laid at my feet having been playing most of the evening and Madeleine is on the mend and at a friend's end of summer (I hope they mean school summer and not actual summer) party so Beau and I will be having a very late night as I am a chauffeur to Madeleine and a couple of her friends! Off to make more coffee  X


----------



## Sezra

What great news, I am so pleased that she is improving! Hopefully you and Madeleine can relax and enjoy the rest of the holidays now.  xxx


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> What great news, I am so pleased that she is improving! Hopefully you and Madeleine can relax and enjoy the rest of the holidays now.  xxx


Thanks Sarah - we are over the moon that she is almost back to her bouncy self though not sure Pixie our cat agrees! Madeleine is at a big Norfolk Spectacular weekend (N-Dubz, Tinie Tempah etc playing) on Saturday and Sunday but didn't want to go because of Beau - today she rang her friend to confirm the arrangements as she has seen how much better Beau is  XX


----------



## embee

Fantastic news


----------



## Ali79

embee said:


> Fantastic news


Thanks Mandy  XX


----------



## raywendy18

Glad to hear Beau is finally on the mend! I dont know these dogs of ours, the emotional termoil they put us through. Just a quick question - probably a really daft one but with the baby vest thing, do you do the poppers at the bottom up? if so, how do they go to the loo? Pippa will need one soon as '6 months' is approaching


----------



## Ali79

raywendy18 said:


> Glad to hear Beau is finally on the mend! I dont know these dogs of ours, the emotional termoil they put us through. Just a quick question - probably a really daft one but with the baby vest thing, do you do the poppers at the bottom up? if so, how do they go to the loo? Pippa will need one soon as '6 months' is approaching




Hi Wendy and thank you. Beau is currently attacking her Tigger and playing with other toys so definitely on the mend  I know what you mean about the baby grow thing but luckily Milliedog aka Julie posted a photo of Millie in her baby grow which was brilliant as can see how it goes. If you go to number 2 on this thread you will see the photo for yourself. I just put it on Beau exactly how you would a baby but with her tail to the side and when she needs the toilet we have to go in the garden with her anyway to keep an eye on her so just undo the poppers and pull it up to waist though you sometimes have to be a bit quick and Beau did have an accident whilst wearing it so buying a couple is a good idea. I bought Beau 12 months - 18 months and this just fits nicely as the smaller one would have been far too tight as although wide enough they weren't long enough! Beau hasn't worn hers for a couple of days as doesn't touch her stitches. Good luck when Pippa has hers  XX


----------



## M&M's mummy

Glad to hear Beau is well on the road to recovery now.

Playing with toys is a good sign as it will lift her spirit too. As we all know as humans even if you are in pain etc.. doing something that brings you joy makes the pain seem less.

Soon be all better and then all the naughtiness begins again...


----------



## ali-s.j.




----------



## Ali79

M&M's mummy said:


> Glad to hear Beau is well on the road to recovery now.
> 
> Playing with toys is a good sign as it will lift her spirit too. As we all know as humans even if you are in pain etc.. doing something that brings you joy makes the pain seem less.
> 
> Soon be all better and then all the naughtiness begins again...


Thank you  You are completely right as since she has been playing she has lost the sad look  Naughtiness already started but I will never complain again - well not for a while anyway  X


----------



## JoJo

Yippy ... Bouncy Beau is getting back to normal ... 

Great news Ali .....

Enjoy your weekend Madeleine.. see you there.. ok I am far too old for all that, and I wouldn't leave my dogs  .. have a good time ...

Ali you just chill and enjoy having your little pup back to normal ... 

Time to play up now Beau.. you can get away with anything ha ha ha


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> Yippy ... Bouncy Beau is getting back to normal ...
> 
> Great news Ali .....
> 
> Enjoy your weekend Madeleine.. see you there.. ok I am far too old for all that, and I wouldn't leave my dogs  .. have a good time ...
> 
> Ali you just chill and enjoy having your little pup back to normal ...
> 
> Time to play up now Beau.. you can get away with anything ha ha ha


Thanks JoJo - Normal service is resumed... Beau charging around the house with her toys, jumping off sofas and chasing Pixie! Madeleine says thank you and she will now and as for far too old... I am the one who is far too old though I would rather spend the weekend with Beau anyway. I have been invited to a friend's for a drink who lives around the corner on Saturday night but have decided not to go as think a bottle of wine shared with Beau (not literally) and a good film will be more fun  XX


----------



## lady amanda

SO Glad she is all back to normal! happy home again


----------



## Ali79

Thank you Amanda  X


----------



## Salfordnurse

Yay  so happy Beau is back to normal!!! arty2: arty2: arty2:


----------



## JoJo

Ali ... remember the choccy too ... perfect night in my opinion... 

Movie, wine (tea or coca-cola for me), choccy and a cute cockapoo to hug .. perfect


----------



## Ali79

Salfordnurse said:


> Yay  so happy Beau is back to normal!!! arty2: arty2: arty2:


Thanks Simon and we hope little Poppy is OK too  XX


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> Ali ... remember the choccy too ... perfect night in my opinion...
> 
> Movie, wine (tea or coca-cola for me), choccy and a cute cockapoo to hug .. perfect


Thanks JoJo - I love the way you think  XX


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hi Ali, finally home after 3 days of long shifts....glad to hear Beau is almost back to her beautiful self. So pleased for you all. Hope Madeleine has a great weekend and you and Beau too. I will be glad to have Lilya home tomorrow from Nanny's...oh and our new little girl will be be coming home tomorrow afternoon too!!! Best I get to bed as have a very early start, so much to do!xxxxx


----------



## Sezra

Hurray! I am so pleased that Beau is well again! What a huge relief!  Enjoy the wine! Xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

So pleased all is well again, enjoy your weekend all of you :hug:


----------



## Ali79

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Ali, finally home after 3 days of long shifts....glad to hear Beau is almost back to her beautiful self. So pleased for you all. Hope Madeleine has a great weekend and you and Beau too. I will be glad to have Lilya home tomorrow from Nanny's...oh and our new little girl will be be coming home tomorrow afternoon too!!! Best I get to bed as have a very early start, so much to do!xxxxx


Hi Tammy and thank you. It's been a long week but Beau is now 99% back to her lovely, bouncing, happy self. She has stopped looking sad which is the best thing  Bet Lilya can't wait to get home tomorrow too as Blossom finally comes home  Post lots of pictures as would love to see them  Good luck with your first day/night as although very tiring it is loads of fun and Lilya will have her very own walking teddy  XX


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Hurray! I am so pleased that Beau is well again! What a huge relief!  Enjoy the wine! Xxx


Thanks Sarah - It certainly is a huge relief but all over now thank goodness and I have enjoyed a very large glass of wine as haven't dared to drink this last week in case she needed to go to the night vets!  XX


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> So pleased all is well again, enjoy your weekend all of you :hug:


Thanks Ali and we will now  Hope you have a good weekend too  XX


----------



## caradunne

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Sarah - It certainly is a huge relief but all over now thank goodness and I have enjoyed a very large glass of wine as haven't dared to drink this last week in case she needed to go to the night vets!  XX


You are such a good mummy, you deserve the wine. I am so glad she is better now xx


----------



## Ali79

caradunne said:


> You are such a good mummy, you deserve the wine. I am so glad she is better now xx


Hi Cara and thank you for the lovely comment  She is definitely better as my living room full of toys is proof of that and I do think she is making up for not playing for a few days  XX


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Ali
Apologies for not being back on here sooner. A stream of visitors to paid to me checking out my ILMC page whilst on hols 

Just read through, poor Beau, you and Madeleine, you've all been through the mill lately. So glad to read that normal service has resumed :jumping: :jumping:

:hug:


----------



## Ali79

MillieDog said:


> Hi Ali
> Apologies for not being back on here sooner. A stream of visitors to paid to me checking out my ILMC page whilst on hols
> 
> Just read through, poor Beau, you and Madeleine, you've all been through the mill lately. So glad to read that normal service has resumed :jumping: :jumping:
> 
> :hug:


Hi Julie and thank you. Beau is definitely back to normal and we have a check up with the vet at 5pm today as she still has a lump on her neck from the antibiotic injection which I am not too happy about as it is quite soft as if needs to be drained but it doesn't hurt her which is a good thing. Hope you have enjoyed the hols  XX


----------



## wilfiboy

Phew, you can soon put it all behind you, have a lovely weekend


----------



## Ali79

wilfiboy said:


> Phew, you can soon put it all behind you, have a lovely weekend


Thanks Karen - stitches out on Wednesday and hopefully the lump she has should be smaller  Hope you have a lovely weekend too  XX


----------



## embee

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Karen - stitches out on Wednesday and hopefully the lump she has should be smaller  Hope you have a lovely weekend too  XX


Great news about Beau. I don't think the lump at the injection site would be anything to worry about. Flo had quite a large, soft lump when she had one of her puppy vaccinations and it went away over about 10 days to 2 weeks no probs. Have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Ali79

embee said:


> Great news about Beau. I don't think the lump at the injection site would be anything to worry about. Flo had quite a large, soft lump when she had one of her puppy vaccinations and it went away over about 10 days to 2 weeks no probs. Have a relaxing weekend.


Thanks Mandy and for putting our minds at rest about the lump. It has definitely got smaller  Hope you have a great weekend too  XX


----------



## ali-s.j.

Phew, it sounds like that horrid experience is finally behind you  Beautiful Beau back to her own self again, and a happy Ali and Madeleine  Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> Phew, it sounds like that horrid experience is finally behind you  Beautiful Beau back to her own self again, and a happy Ali and Madeleine  Have a lovely weekend


Hi Ali and thank you. Beau is definitely back to her old self and has been happily charging around the garden for most of the day and is currently crashed out on the sofa with her legs in the air  We are definitely happy and hope you have a lovely weekend too  XX


----------



## sharplesfamily

Ali79 said:


> Beau is definitely back to her old self and has been happily charging around the garden for most of the day and is currently crashed out on the sofa with her legs in the air  We are definitely happy and hope you have a lovely weekend too  XX


Oh Ali what wonderful wonderful news. Well done you and Beau for getting through this really difficult time. Let's hope it's all fun fun fun from now on!

Harri x


----------



## Ali79

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh Ali what wonderful wonderful news. Well done you and Beau for getting through this really difficult time. Let's hope it's all fun fun fun from now on!
> 
> Harri x


Hi Harri and thank you. It is definitely fun now as Beau making up for a week of no play  XX


----------

